# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  ان الأوان ليقول لك المريخاب ارعوى قليلا يا مزمل ابو القاسم !

## احمد محمد عوض

*يعنى انت لا تعرف الا ان تقول انا هنا 
تهاجم فى مدرب لغاية هسى ملايتو فى الفندق ما غيروها؟ 
تحكم عليه وهو لم يحفظ أسماء لاعبيه؟ 
انت مدرب ام لاعب كرة مخضرم حتى تتدخل فى الأمور الفنية بهذا الشكل السافر؟
انت صحفى تدافع عن المريخ وتشد من ازره ولا يجب ان تكون مدخلا لزعزعة الاستقرار الفنى لانك تريد ان تثبت وجهة نظرك فقط!
والله حرام عليك البتعمل فيهو ده!

رووووووووق شوية 
الله يهديك. .....
وفعلا نبنى ونعمر ونقعد نخرب ونهدم بلا شغلة! 

نرجوا ان تشغل قلمك بأشياء غير أعداد المريخ هذه الأيام 
هذا ان كنت حقا سيف المريخ !

وحقا 
لا يهزم المريخ الا المريخ 
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## وهبة

*انت متحدث رسمي باسم المريخاب كلهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

منو الفوضك من المريخاب عشان تتكلم بي اسمنا ؟؟؟

التعميم مشكلة كبيرة ..وكانة هناك اجماع علي ما تقول

ما تتكلم عنة انت راي شخصي يهمك ات وبس ......وليس كل المريخاب...فرجاء عم التحدث باسم الجميع

انا واحد من المريخاب وشاف انتو انتقاد المدرب ولا حتي مجلس الادارة ما لازم يكون وقت الهزيمة وبس .!!!

بل بالعكس التنبية ومن الان للاخطاء والقصور (علي حسب وجهة نظر الصحفي ) مهم جدا عشان نمش لي قد
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انا أتحدث عن مريخاب كثر لا يعجبهم تدخلات الإعلام فى الأمور الفنية 
ويجب ان نؤمن بالتخصص ان كنا ننشد التحضر
ما دخل مزمل او غيره فى عمل المدرب حتى يهدم لنا الموسم الذى نستبشر به
لكل شيخ طريقته 
والمدرب يرى أنه يتدرج ويدخل مباريات تدريبية 
مش على طول مباريات كبيرة 
هذا مدرب يعرف عمله 
ويجب ات نؤمن بالتخصص ان كنا ننشد التقدم
مرة أخرى 
كلنا مشجعين وعلينا فهم هذا الأمر 

ثم دعك من انا أرى وانت ترى التى اقعدتنا 
من فى عالم كرة القدم يقيم المدربين بواسطة الاداريين او الصحفيين الا فى بلادنا المنكوبة .

همسة أخيرة :
للردود فنون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انا واحد من المريخاب لم يعجبني تدخل مزمل في الشان الفني للفريق

واشاطر د. احمد محمد عوض الراي

وان الاوان ليقال لمزمل اسكت وانتبه لحديثك عن المدرب

*

----------


## habashi

*ما قلت الا الحق يا دكتور هل يقبل مزمل ان يتدخل احد في عمله
                        	*

----------


## وهبة

*يا مريخابي كونة يكون دا رايك .دا شي بخصك ودي فكرتك ...وانت حر فيها

بس.........

ما تعممها علي الجميع وتعتبر انك متحدث باسمهم

بعدين مزمل صحفي ..كيف نقول ليهو اسكت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب البتكلم منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟ الصحافة فعلا هي الحاسة السادس

طيب خلينا نقفل الجرايد كلها لانو الصحفي البعجبك انت ...انا ما بعجبني عشان كدة سموها راي وراي اخر 

وعادي جدا الصحافة تبدي راي ..او راي مخالف كلا علي حسب وجهة نظرة .

لو الصحافة ما تكلمت عن المدرب طيب منو البتكلم عنو ؟؟؟ نحن المشجعين مثلا ...
                        	*

----------


## وهبة

*انا أتحدث عن مريخاب كثر لا يعجبهم تدخلات الإعلام فى الأمور الفنية 

عشان كدة يا محمد احمد انا قلت ليك ما تعمم ...

ما تتكلم بلسان (كل) المريخاب ....وادي فرصة للراي الاخر
                        	*

----------


## وهبة

*التدخل في الشان الفني ...!!!!

كتير الناس بتتكلم عن الحتة دي ...

الاكيد انو الصحافة ما عندها عصمة عشان تتكلم في راي فني او اداري 

نحن المشجعين مطالبين بانو ما نتكلم عن الراي الفني ....لكن الصحافة ليست لها حدود ومن اوجب واجباتها ان تلفت(علي الاقل) نظر المسؤلين لمواطي الخلل 

واماكن الضعف المتوقعة ...من اجل التقويم.
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انا اريد ان اسال سؤلا واحدا 
اليس هذا الإعداد وما يتخلله من مباريات تم بواسطة اللجنة الفنية فى النادى ممثلة فى إدارة الكرة وما بها من جهاز فنى فى مجلس محترم هذا الكاتب هو أحد اعضاءه؟
فلماذا لا يطرح وجهة نظره هذه فى اجتماعات مجلس الإدارة التى تضم مدير الكرة وهو أحد أعضاء المجلس؟
لماذا هذا الأسلوب الغريب والذى لا يشبه كاتب مثله يكن له شعب المريخ الاحترام؟

علينا احترام التخصص مرة ثالثة
                        	*

----------


## وهبة

*يا محمد احمد يا اخوي ..هل كل الصحفين الرياضين في العالم والذين يحللون المباريات 

ويعلقون عليها وعلي خطط المدربين ومستوي اداء اللاعبين هل هم لاعبين سابقون او مدربون ؟؟؟

الاجابة قطعا لا ...

الصحفي الرياضي ليس مطلوبا من ان يكون لاعبا مارس كره القدم ...ولا يجب اقفال الكثير من الصحف الرياضية حول العالم لانة ليس فيها

واحد لعب كورة !!!

التخصص في الصحافة الرياضية موجود .... اذا الصحفي الرياضي صاحب شان وهو من اصحاب التخصص
                        	*

----------


## Sudani in USA

*أي صحفي من حقّو يكتب وجهة نظرو طالما كانت مجردة من الإساءات الشخصية والكضب.

تأثر مجالس الإدارة والمشجعين بآراء الصحفيين... دي حاجة تعود لمجالس الإدارة وللمشجعين.
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هنالك أشياء غريبة 
هل يفهم الرشيد على عمر وفاطمة الصادق فى الأمور الفنية مع شهرتهما وتأثيرها فى عالم الإعلام عند الند التقليدى 
انظروا ماذا فعلا فى الهلال من تخبط بتدخلهم فى الشأن الفنى حتى بلغ الهلال الرقم القياسى فى تغيير المدربين فى موسم واحد تسجل فى موسوعة غينس. ..
كل ذلك سببه العشوائية الإعلامية فى السودان والتى تتدخل فى امور فنية لاتفقهها 
ونحن فى المريخ نعيش نفس الازمات 
فليخبرنى أحدكم 
من هو اخر مدرب أمضى معنا موسمين متتاليين لتدرك مدى الأزمة التى نعيشها 

منذ سنوات وانا اتمنى ان يواصل معنا مدرب لثلاثة مواسم 
يتدرج بنا حتى نصل إلى ما نريد .
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*منقول من منتديات كووره

من أولوليات العمل الصحفي الرياضي النقد الإيجابي والبحث عن المشاكلالتي تعيق تقدم ورقي كرة القدم سواء كان ذلك داخل بلد بعينه او في عالمناالعربي ككل , وهذا النقد الهادف بكل تأكيد يمثل جانب مهم في تقويم العملالكروي والرياضي وتجويده وتحسين الأداء فنياً وإدارياً لان النقد يتناول كلجوانب القصور فنية كانت أو إدارية , والإعلام الرياضي المحترف والمهنيوالموضوعي هو الذي يعمل وفق هذة الآلية بكر حرفية ومهنية .  ولكن بكل أسف ما نرأه من نقدم هدام تتناوله الصحافة الرياضية العربيةاو الإعلام العربي ككل جعل منه مصدر تخلف لكرتنا العربية فعوضاً عنالإصلاح وتصحيح المسار أضحت الصحافة الرياضية وبقية وسائل الإعلامقاتلة للمواهب ومصدر للكثير من الفتن والمشاكل التي تتسم بها كرتنا العربيةفالنقد الرياضي فن لايجيده الإ المتشبعون بالمعرفة والدراية والخبرة في هذاالمجال الرياضي , فرؤية الناقد المحايد يجب ان يصبغها بصبغة مقبولة لدىالقاري المتفهم والمحايد في نظرته بعيداً عن التعصب الأعمى .  ومالم يصبح الناقد جاد في سعيه خلف الحقائق بكل موضوعية وتفاني ودونخدش او تجريح للآخرين لن يتقبل الآخرون نقده وسيتحول هذا النقد الي جدللافائدة ترتجى منه وبكل أسف هذا ما يدور في عالمنا العربي فكل النقد الذييدور ماهو الإ عبارة عن تلاسن وقذف وتشفي تنعدم فيه الموضوعية وصدقالكلمة وإنعدام الأمانة في العمل الصحفي الناقد فالنقد لدينا إما مدح في حقالبعض بغية رضاءهم وآخذ الثمن , أو نقد هدام لتصفية الحسابات وتحقيقمكاسب تخدم لونية محددة , وما بين هذا وذاك ضاعت معاني الكلمة الصادقةوتشوه لون النقد فاضحى بلا هدف ولا غاية منشودة منه .
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

منقول من منتديات كووره

من أولوليات العمل الصحفي الرياضي النقد الإيجابي والبحث عن المشاكلالتي تعيق تقدم ورقي كرة القدم سواء كان ذلك داخل بلد بعينه او في عالمناالعربي ككل , وهذا النقد الهادف بكل تأكيد يمثل جانب مهم في تقويم العملالكروي والرياضي وتجويده وتحسين الأداء فنياً وإدارياً لان النقد يتناول كلجوانب القصور فنية كانت أو إدارية , والإعلام الرياضي المحترف والمهنيوالموضوعي هو الذي يعمل وفق هذة الآلية بكر حرفية ومهنية .  ولكن بكل أسف ما نرأه من نقدم هدام تتناوله الصحافة الرياضية العربيةاو الإعلام العربي ككل جعل منه مصدر تخلف لكرتنا العربية فعوضاً عنالإصلاح وتصحيح المسار أضحت الصحافة الرياضية وبقية وسائل الإعلامقاتلة للمواهب ومصدر للكثير من الفتن والمشاكل التي تتسم بها كرتنا العربيةفالنقد الرياضي فن لايجيده الإ المتشبعون بالمعرفة والدراية والخبرة في هذاالمجال الرياضي , فرؤية الناقد المحايد يجب ان يصبغها بصبغة مقبولة لدىالقاري المتفهم والمحايد في نظرته بعيداً عن التعصب الأعمى .  ومالم يصبح الناقد جاد في سعيه خلف الحقائق بكل موضوعية وتفاني ودونخدش او تجريح للآخرين لن يتقبل الآخرون نقده وسيتحول هذا النقد الي جدللافائدة ترتجى منه وبكل أسف هذا ما يدور في عالمنا العربي فكل النقد الذييدور ماهو الإ عبارة عن تلاسن وقذف وتشفي تنعدم فيه الموضوعية وصدقالكلمة وإنعدام الأمانة في العمل الصحفي الناقد فالنقد لدينا إما مدح في حقالبعض بغية رضاءهم وآخذ الثمن , أو نقد هدام لتصفية الحسابات وتحقيقمكاسب تخدم لونية محددة , وما بين هذا وذاك ضاعت معاني الكلمة الصادقةوتشوه لون النقد فاضحى بلا هدف ولا غاية منشودة منه .



هذا هو لسان الحال أخى أحمد 
وكان الله فى العون
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

انا أتحدث عن مريخاب كثر لا يعجبهم تدخلات الإعلام فى الأمور الفنية 
ويجب ان نؤمن بالتخصص ان كنا ننشد التحضر
ما دخل مزمل او غيره فى عمل المدرب حتى يهدم لنا الموسم الذى نستبشر به
لكل شيخ طريقته 
والمدرب يرى أنه يتدرج ويدخل مباريات تدريبية 
مش على طول مباريات كبيرة 
هذا مدرب يعرف عمله 
ويجب ات نؤمن بالتخصص ان كنا ننشد التقدم
مرة أخرى 
كلنا مشجعين وعلينا فهم هذا الأمر 

ثم دعك من انا أرى وانت ترى التى اقعدتنا 
من فى عالم كرة القدم يقيم المدربين بواسطة الاداريين او الصحفيين الا فى بلادنا المنكوبة .

همسة أخيرة :
للردود فنون




الاخ احمد
اولا علينا ان نعرف الامور الفنية بالمناسبه اي مجال فيه جانب فني (نظري او عملي)
ثانيا: علينا ان نحدد دور الصحافه والصحفي

وماذا تعني عبارة اعلامي رياض او صحفي رياضي (التصنيف)

صحافى رياضي يعني تخصص رياضه والرياضه فى مجملها امور فنيه وادارية
هل يعقل نحجم دورها ؟؟؟؟
التخصصية يا احمد للصحفي تحتم عليه التحدث فى الجانب الفني ويحلل ويكتب السلبيات والايجابيات اذا اختلف الناس معه او اجمعوا على ما يكتبه

وهناك جانب اهم فى كل بوست يفتح بخصوص مزمل يا ناس عليكم الله افصلوا بين مزمل العضو فى لجنة التسيير ومزمل الصحفي

مزمل قبل يكون عضو لجنة تسيير كان صحفي وسوف يظل صحفي ولا يوجد فى الدنيا شخص يترك مهنته ليعمل فى عمل تطوعي ومربوط بفترة زمنيه محدده

مزمل داخل اجتماعات المجلس عضو مجلس وعندما يمسك القلم ليكتب مقال صحفي هو صحفي يكتب عن السلبيات 

والله العظيم لو فصلنا بين عضوية مزمل فى لجنة التسيير ومزمل الصحفي سوف نقرا عمود مزمل بطريقه صحيح 
اذا انتقد مزمل المباريات الاعداديه ووصف الفرق التى لعب معها المريخ بان مستواها ضعيف
ايضا رئيس النادي انتقد المباريات وطالب بمباريات قويه لماذا لم تهاجموا رئيس النادي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*هناك شي مفقود في هذه الحلقة وهو الاهم 
ان المدرب والجهاز الفني للمريخ محكوم بشركة هي من تنظم كل شي 
اذن المدير الفني غير ملام علي شي كان علي من اتفق مع الشركة الراعية ان يضغط عليها ولا تسمسر باسم المريخ 
وان تختار فرق قوية او فرق بعينها المدرب محكوم ببرنامج مكتمل واتفاق مسبق مع شركة وهذا دور دائرة الكورة او الشركة 
  مزمل كان عليه ايضا ان لا يهاجم المدرب ويعرف كيف اتفق المريخ مع الشركة الراعية التي تريد ان تربح من فرق تحلم واكيد تدفع هي كذلك للشركة 
مهاجمة المدير الفني للمريخ بهذه الطريقة خطأ مهم يكن خاصه انه في معسكر كل شي فيه معد مسبقا من شركة راعية 
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*مزمل اخطا لايحق له انتقاد المدرب بهذه الطريقة وفي هذا التوقيت.

وهبه قصد يادكتور ان تكتب عن رايك ايا كان دون ان تعمم فحينها ربما ستجد الكثير من المؤيدين او المعارضين لوجهة نظرك

الهم واحد والعشق واحد
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*إعلام موبوء بداء السطحية و الحكم على الأمور من ظاهرها فقط
التدريب علم له أصول و أساسيات و الأهم أسرار لا يعرفها إلا من درسها
اين درس صحفيونا التدريب
الاعلام المتقدم يعطي منسوبيه دورات تدريبية في التدريب و التحكيم و الطب الرياضي ليكتبوا عنها بدراية و معرفة و منهجية مش شختك بختك
أتحدى أي صحفي سوداني يكون قد تدرب على ذلك لكي يكتب و ينتقد على أسس واضحة و مفهومة
لا يوجد
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*عموما يا الشوق غلاب مزمل خلق رأى عام سالب فى وقت مبكر وسار على دربه سلك والاثنان قلمان مؤثران لكنهما للاسف سطحيان فى بعض الامور الفنية
ونحن بذلك موعودون بموسم متخبط على شاكلة موسم لوك أسماء
فماذا نستفيد من مزمل او سلك
                        	*

----------


## سيف نمر

*انا نفسي اعرف احكامهم دي بنوها على شنو هل شاهدوا المباريات الودية ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*اها الليلة سلك شكك في الهزيمه  يعني بعنا المباراة عشان هم م يقولوا الفرق ضعيفة
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

عموما يا الشوق غلاب مزمل خلق رأى عام سالب فى وقت مبكر وسار على دربه سلك والاثنان قلمان مؤثران لكنهما للاسف سطحيان فى بعض الامور الفنية
ونحن بذلك موعودون بموسم متخبط على شاكلة موسم لوك أسماء
فماذا نستفيد من مزمل او سلك



بالمناسبه هذا الكلام لا اساس له من الصحه
والدليل انت الان تكتب وغير الكثيرين كتبوا مشيدين بالمعسكر وهناك من له راي اخر
اذن مزمل وسلك لم ياثروا على اي انسان يملك فكر ويفهم فى كرة القدم

زمان كان الاعلام باثر وبدي انطباعات الان يا احمد الجمهور اصبح واعي بل يفهم اكثر من كثير من الصحفيين لذلك تظل كتاباتهم هي ذاته محل نقد
والدليل انتقادك انت وغيرك لعمود مزمل

انا مصر البعض غير قادر على فصل دور مزمل الصحفي ودوره الاداري

المباريات الضعيفة التى خاضها المريخ انتقدها رئيس النادي ايضا ومزمل وكثير من الناس
لا يعقل ان يلعب المريخ جمميع مبارياته الاعداديه مع مدرسة واحد فقط ورغم انها مدرسه واحد هي فرق ضعيف
لا يعقل ان تلعب اول مباراة وتنتصر وفى المباراة الثانيه تنتصر 12 اذا التجارب لم تكن ممرحله بل من الاصعب الى الاضعف الى الاصعب

المريخ وصل مرحلة مفروض يلعب مع فرق كبيره ليعرف مدى فائدة المعسكر 

واخيرا
من حق مزمل وغير مزمل ان يكتب رايه مهما كان علينا ان نكتب رينا ايضا لكن بعيدا عن ما كتبه غيرنا
لان الاساس هو الراي والراي الاخر ليس من الديمقراطيه ان نقول انا صح وغير خطا تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

بالمناسبه هذا الكلام لا اساس له من الصحه
والدليل انت الان تكتب وغير الكثيرين كتبوا مشيدين بالمعسكر وهناك من له راي اخر
اذن مزمل وسلك لم ياثروا على اي انسان يملك فكر ويفهم فى كرة القدم

زمان كان الاعلام باثر وبدي انطباعات الان يا احمد الجمهور اصبح واعي بل يفهم اكثر من كثير من الصحفيين لذلك تظل كتاباتهم هي ذاته محل نقد
والدليل انتقادك انت وغيرك لعمود مزمل

انا مصر البعض غير قادر على فصل دور مزمل الصحفي ودوره الاداري

المباريات الضعيفة التى خاضها المريخ انتقدها رئيس النادي ايضا ومزمل وكثير من الناس
لا يعقل ان يلعب المريخ جمميع مبارياته الاعداديه مع مدرسة واحد فقط ورغم انها مدرسه واحد هي فرق ضعيف
لا يعقل ان تلعب اول مباراة وتنتصر وفى المباراة الثانيه تنتصر 12 اذا التجارب لم تكن ممرحله بل من الاصعب الى الاضعف الى الاصعب

المريخ وصل مرحلة مفروض يلعب مع فرق كبيره ليعرف مدى فائدة المعسكر 

واخيرا
من حق مزمل وغير مزمل ان يكتب رايه مهما كان علينا ان نكتب رينا ايضا لكن بعيدا عن ما كتبه غيرنا
لان الاساس هو الراي والراي الاخر ليس من الديمقراطيه ان نقول انا صح وغير خطا تحياتي



عندما نتحدث  عن الاقلام المؤثرة وضرورة انضباطها فيما تكتب فنحن نستصحب معنا الأغلبية الساحقة من البسطاء الذين ينساقون ويبلورون آراءهم بناء على ما يكتبه هؤلاء ونحن بالتأكيد لانهمل عدد المستنيرين الذين يستطيعون الرد على قلتهم 
لكن علمتنا التجارب ان ما يصدر من مزمل ينعكس مباشرة على المدرب من داخل المدرجات وكلنا لاحظ كيف ان لوك ايمال بدأ عمله وسط تذمر واضح وعدم اقتناع بما يقوم به نتيجة لما تم من تكوين فكرة سالبة عنه حتى قبل ان يبدأ 
صدقنى يا شوق غلاب ان الصحافة وضعت حاجزا على المدرب اتمنى ان أكون مخطئا فيه 
ثم أن تنظيم هذه المباريات يحسب على المجلس ككل ومن أتفق مع الشركة المنظمة وليس على المدرب وحده 
عموما لا أعتقد ات المدرب وجد تجاربا افضل من التى أتيحت له ورفضها 
حينها فقط يجوز تجريمه ومهاجمته بعنف 
لدى المجلس أربع تجارب معقولة فى الدوحة فلم الاستعجال فى الحكم 
كما ان المدرب أبدى ارتياحه لما تم من مباريات 
أليس هذا وحده دليل إدانة على من اختاروه لتدريب المريخ ان لم يكن اهلا لذلك 
فهل بعد هذا نغض لغزل بعد قوة انكاثا أكثر من ذلك. 
علينا باحترام تخصص من اخترناهم بارادتنا 
مع التوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*لم يحين الوقت للحديث عن المدرب

يعني في ناس بعرفو الجاعان من ضهرو  زي ما قالو؟؟؟؟

المدرب يجهز فريقه وتجي المباريات الرسمية هي اللي تحدد قيمته

وبعدين  مع احترامي مفروض نجيب مدرب نكون عارفين عنو ولو القليل
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

لم يحين الوقت للحديث عن المدرب

يعني في ناس بعرفو الجاعان من ضهرو  زي ما قالو؟؟؟؟

المدرب يجهز فريقه وتجي المباريات الرسمية هي اللي تحدد قيمته

وبعدين  مع احترامي مفروض نجيب مدرب نكون عارفين عنو ولو القليل



يا حبيب
مزمل انتقد المدرب ولا المباريات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لازم نفصل بين اداء المدرب والمباريات الضعيفة

مزمل انتقد المباريات وانا ذاتي بنتقد المباريات اللعبه المريخ
لا يعقل تلعب مع فريق وتنتصر عليه 5 ولا 6 والمباراة البعدها تنتصر على فريق 12 الا اذا كان الفريق الاخير اضعف من الاول وهذا
يعكس ان التدرج كان معدوم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اعلام المريخ يطالب باقالة هاى وعودة غارزيتو لتدريب الفريق? ]ده عنوان صحيفه عالم السموم اليوم طيب مين الاعطاهم فرصه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

لم يحين الوقت للحديث عن المدرب

يعني في ناس بعرفو الجاعان من ضهرو  زي ما قالو؟؟؟؟

المدرب يجهز فريقه وتجي المباريات الرسمية هي اللي تحدد قيمته

وبعدين  مع احترامي مفروض نجيب مدرب نكون عارفين عنو ولو القليل





الصبر الصبر يامريخاب
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*مزمل انتقد المريخ يا شوق غلاب وارجع للعمود
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*وبعدين مافي زول عندو حق انتقاد المباريات لانو المدرب اوضح وجهة نظروا  يبقي التنظير في شنو واصلا مفروض كل واحد يقوم بدوره  من صحافة او مدرب او اداري او مشجع الفرق حول العالم بتمشي تعمل تحضيرات الموسم وترجع ومافي زول بكون عارف زاتو (( الشفقة تطير))الصحافة تنتقد نعم ولكن مثله مثل كل الصحافيين الذين    ابدو رايهم دون الخوض في اية تفاصيل خاصة بالشركة الراعية وتقييم المدرب ... في مدرب يتم تقييمه في فترة اعداد ..الهدف واضح مزمل عاوز غارزيتو يرجع  زي عاوز  ما يرجع الحضري
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*الشكر دكتور احمد
 الشان الفني والخوض فيه من  قبل الصحفي يجب ان يناى عن الحالة النفسية او الامور الشخصية 
 كم من مرة مدح مزمل غارزيتو  مثلا وعندما قلب عليه ليس بسبب مستواه الفنى  بل لاسباب اخري 
 كثيرا ما نقرا للاستاذ  لمزمل وغيره من الصحقيين مدحا مفرطا وهجاءا كبيرا لشخصية واحدة  ودا دلالة على ان الامر فى معظم الاحيان غير فني 
 وبطبيعة الحال لن يكون فنى لان الصحفي لن يستطيع ان يضع خطة اللعب مهما كان قريبا من الفريق لان ذلك ليست  من اختصاصه
 انا مع القول الذى يؤكد علي دور الصحفي الذى يصب فى مصلحة الفريق خاصة فى الفترة الاعدادية ورفع المعنويات
 تخريمة 
 اليومين  ديل سلك ومزمل ما لهم  ؟؟
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*عمر نظرة الجمهور ما كانت مثل نظرة المدرب الا فيما ندر 

ما يراه المدرب انه كان يرغب في تجربة فريقه ورؤيته يلعب مع لاعبين اخرين بغض النظر عن قوة الفريق الخصم من ضعفه 

في البدايات لابد ان تلعب فقط من اجل اللعب بمعنى ان طريق الالف ميل يبدا بخطوة وكما ذكرت من قبل فان تطبيق اللاعبون للخطة داخل الميدان وبصورة جيدة يتطلب اللعب مع فريق ضعيف 

حيث تكثر اخطاؤه وتقل خطورته وتضعف همته ولا يستطيع منع اي خطة يرغب المدرب في تطبيقها على ارضية الميدان 

والمدرب يرغب ان يرى لاعبيه كيف يتصرفون مع اضعف الفرق التي يواجهونها فهل سيطبقون المرسوم مثلما قال أم انهم لم يفهموا المرسوم لانه في حالة عدم تطبيقهم للخطة بصورة تامة فان هذا يعني ان هناك 

جزئيات عديدة لم يفهمها اللاعبون وبالتالي سيعرف المدرب اللاعبين الذين لم يهضموا خطته ويتصرفوا فيها على اكمل وجه وبالتالي سيعرف كيف يتعامل معهم ولن يكون هناك اي عذر يستطيع ان يقدمه اللاعب اتجاه تصرفه في المباريات مع الفرق الضعيفة ...

اللاعب الذي يعرف انه يلعب مع فريق ضعيف يخرج كل ما عنده من فنيات ويلعب بمزاج رايق ولا يكون هناك اي شد عصبي او ذهني وبالتالي من الطبيعي ان يطبق الخطة بحذافيرها لكن المدرب ينظر الى مهارات اللاعبين وهي على طبيعتها دون تعقيد وسيعرف الى اي مدى تصل مهارات لاعبيه في المستوى وبالتالي يعرف كل شئ عنهم . وهذه نقطة مهمة جدا 
ثانياً : اللعب مع الفرق الضعيفة ايضا يكشف للمدرب كيف سيتصرف لاعبوه داخل الميدان من ناحية عمليات الاستهتار فبالتاكيد سيكون المدرب قد ابلغهم بضرورة عدم الاستهتار واللعب بجدية وعدم النظر الى قوة الفريق او ضعفه وانه سيرغب في معرفة مدى استعدادات لاعبيه لتطبيق الخطة المرسومة ومن منهم سيصل الى الغاية المنشود.
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

عمر نظرة الجمهور ما كانت مثل نظرة المدرب الا فيما ندر 

ما يراه المدرب انه كان يرغب في تجربة فريقه ورؤيته يلعب مع لاعبين اخرين بغض النظر عن قوة الفريق الخصم من ضعفه 

في البدايات لابد ان تلعب فقط من اجل اللعب بمعنى ان طريق الالف ميل يبدا بخطوة وكما ذكرت من قبل فان تطبيق اللاعبون للخطة داخل الميدان وبصورة جيدة يتطلب اللعب مع فريق ضعيف 

حيث تكثر اخطاؤه وتقل خطورته وتضعف همته ولا يستطيع منع اي خطة يرغب المدرب في تطبيقها على ارضية الميدان 

والمدرب يرغب ان يرى لاعبيه كيف يتصرفون مع اضعف الفرق التي يواجهونها فهل سيطبقون المرسوم مثلما قال أم انهم لم يفهموا المرسوم لانه في حالة عدم تطبيقهم للخطة بصورة تامة فان هذا يعني ان هناك 

جزئيات عديدة لم يفهمها اللاعبون وبالتالي سيعرف المدرب اللاعبين الذين لم يهضموا خطته ويتصرفوا فيها على اكمل وجه وبالتالي سيعرف كيف يتعامل معهم ولن يكون هناك اي عذر يستطيع ان يقدمه اللاعب اتجاه تصرفه في المباريات مع الفرق الضعيفة ...

اللاعب الذي يعرف انه يلعب مع فريق ضعيف يخرج كل ما عنده من فنيات ويلعب بمزاج رايق ولا يكون هناك اي شد عصبي او ذهني وبالتالي من الطبيعي ان يطبق الخطة بحذافيرها لكن المدرب ينظر الى مهارات اللاعبين وهي على طبيعتها دون تعقيد وسيعرف الى اي مدى تصل مهارات لاعبيه في المستوى وبالتالي يعرف كل شئ عنهم . وهذه نقطة مهمة جدا 
ثانياً : اللعب مع الفرق الضعيفة ايضا يكشف للمدرب كيف سيتصرف لاعبوه داخل الميدان من ناحية عمليات الاستهتار فبالتاكيد سيكون المدرب قد ابلغهم بضرورة عدم الاستهتار واللعب بجدية وعدم النظر الى قوة الفريق او ضعفه وانه سيرغب في معرفة مدى استعدادات لاعبيه لتطبيق الخطة المرسومة ومن منهم سيصل الى الغاية المنشود.



 هذا ما فعله وقاله وانتونى هاى وتحدث عنه 
لكن الحقيقة ان الغرض مرض يا استاذ نادر 
هذا المزمل رجل بالرغم من مميزاته الا أنه يتبع هواه ومصالحه الشخصية ويستخدم حب الجمهور له فى هذا الإطار 
انا كنت من معجبيه ولكنى بدأت اكفر به
وما زلت انتظر خيره و أعوذ بالله من شره
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ربنا يصلح الحال نصبر ونشوف 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*والله يا دكتور قدر ما حاولت امسك نفسي وما احكي في هذا الموضوع ما قدرت
فكرت فكرة بعيدة المدي وربما هي اقرب من كل شي ان مزمل وابوشيبة  تلقوا إشارة من الوالي بان غرزه قادم 
والبداية كانت غرزه يتصل علي الوالي مواسيا في حادث فداسي 
صحف الهلال ما تهمنا ولكن عدم تدخل المجلس والرد السريع دوما يترك المجال للقيل والقال 
( تقراء لعبده قابل تقرب تصدق ان المدرب هاي باي باي ) 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

والله يا دكتور قدر ما حاولت امسك نفسي وما احكي في هذا الموضوع ما قدرت
فكرت فكرة بعيدة المدي وربما هي اقرب من كل شي ان مزمل وابوشيبة  تلقوا إشارة من الوالي بان غرزه قادم 
والبداية كانت غرزه يتصل علي الوالي مواسيا في حادث فداسي 
صحف الهلال ما تهمنا ولكن عدم تدخل المجلس والرد السريع دوما يترك المجال للقيل والقال 
( تقراء لعبده قابل تقرب تصدق ان المدرب هاي باي باي ) 



عشان كده يا حبيب انا اقول انه أسلوب جبان من مزمل لاقالة مدرب اختاروه بأنفسهم 
لا بأس 
ياتى غرزة 
لكن ليس بهذا الأسلوب
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*سلام واحترام دكتورنا العزيز... 
الامر لا يعدوا ان يكون راي وراي الاخر...  وامل ان لا نحمله اكثر مما يحتمل...  
ولي زمن تعبئة الجماهير وتشكيل اراء محدده..  فكل صحفي يكتب يعبر عن رايه الخاص..  يجب علينا كجماهير  ان نعمل ونرسخ علي هذا الفكر.. 
قطعا ان مزمل ابو القاسم صحفي وفرد مؤثر جدا في مجتمع المريخ وهذا سبب لان نتعامل معه ومع غيره باحترام وتقدير لما يقدمه واخوانه الصحفيين المريخاب من دعم وسند لا تخطئه العين... 

كما اري انكم ابعدتم الشقه..  من الخطا ان نبني ارآءنا علي شائعات واخبار غير اكيده..  وكما تعلم ما بني على باطل فهو باطل... 
من قال ان غارزيتو سوف ياتي للمريخ..؟ 

الواجب ان ننظر للامور بشموليه ..  فالامر ابسط مما نتخيل...  وان يسود الاحترام وادب النقد وتقبل الاخر بلا حجر او روئ مسبقه....  
يكفي مزمل وامثاله ما يجدونه من ترصد وهجوم من الطرف الآخر..  الهلالاب...  
دافعي في ما ذهبت إليه ان يسود الاحترام والتقدير المتبادل بين جميع افراد المجتمع المريخي.....
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*مزمل تكلم عنضعف المباريات التجريبية ولم يتحدث عن ضعف المدرب ولا اعادة غارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*التخصص في الصحافة الرياضية موجود .... اذا الصحفي الرياضي صاحب شان وهو من اصحاب التخصص
السلام عليكم معظم الصحفين الرياضين هم ليسو أصحاب تخصص فيهم من هو خريج قانون ( علي سبيل المثال سلك وغيره )وفيهم من هو خريج اقتصاد وسوف تجد من هو خريج ادارة أعمال كل هذه المهن انا أعرف صحفيين كبار هذه مهنهم وددت أن أوضح لك هذه الجزئية لانى وجدتك تتحدث عن التخصص
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

عشان كده يا حبيب انا اقول انه أسلوب جبان من مزمل لاقالة مدرب اختاروه بأنفسهم 
لا بأس 
ياتى غرزة 
لكن ليس بهذا الأسلوب



يا احمد ان قرات مقال غير الانتنشر فى المنتدي دا وغيره من المنتديات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذا قرات المقال الكلنا قراءنه تكون مافهمت المكتب وكتبت كل هذه الكلام لشئ فى نفس يعقوب دا شئ ثاني

مزمل انتقد الفرق اللعب معاها المريخ ووصفها بانها ضعيفة جدا
وليه حق لانه صحفي والامر الاخر مريخابي زي زيك من حقه ينتقد ما يراه هو وانت عندك الحق تكتب ما تراه انت حتى لو اختلف
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجراح
					

سلام واحترام دكتورنا العزيز... 
الامر لا يعدوا ان يكون راي وراي الاخر...  وامل ان لا نحمله اكثر مما يحتمل...  
ولي زمن تعبئة الجماهير وتشكيل اراء محدده..  فكل صحفي يكتب يعبر عن رايه الخاص..  يجب علينا كجماهير  ان نعمل ونرسخ علي هذا الفكر.. 
قطعا ان مزمل ابو القاسم صحفي وفرد مؤثر جدا في مجتمع المريخ وهذا سبب لان نتعامل معه ومع غيره باحترام وتقدير لما يقدمه واخوانه الصحفيين المريخاب من دعم وسند لا تخطئه العين... 

كما اري انكم ابعدتم الشقه..  من الخطا ان نبني ارآءنا علي شائعات واخبار غير اكيده..  وكما تعلم ما بني على باطل فهو باطل... 
من قال ان غارزيتو سوف ياتي للمريخ..؟ 

الواجب ان ننظر للامور بشموليه ..  فالامر ابسط مما نتخيل...  وان يسود الاحترام وادب النقد وتقبل الاخر بلا حجر او روئ مسبقه....  
يكفي مزمل وامثاله ما يجدونه من ترصد وهجوم من الطرف الآخر..  الهلالاب...  
دافعي في ما ذهبت إليه ان يسود الاحترام والتقدير المتبادل بين جميع افراد المجتمع المريخي.....



العزيز الجراح المحترم 
على فكرة انا من أكثر الذين يدافعون عن مزمل ويشهد هذا المنبر والأرشيف على ذلك
لكنى ومن خلال متابعاتى المستمرة له ،من واقع اعتقادى فيه، لاحظت أنه صار يشتط كثيرا فى الفترة الاخيرة ويبنى من الأحكام ما يظن أنه مسلم به،ونسبة لان قلمه مؤثر غمن حقه علينا ان نلفت انتباهه حتى لا يفقد أراضيه 
وما زلت أرى أن مزمل صار يتدخل فى الأمور الفنية بأكثر مما يجب 
والمدرب الحالى لا يستطيع السير أليكس فيرغسون الحكم عليه من خلال هذه الفترة الوجيزة .
وهذارايي 
مع احترامى الشديد لك
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

يا احمد ان قرات مقال غير الانتنشر فى المنتدي دا وغيره من المنتديات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذا قرات المقال الكلنا قراءنه تكون مافهمت المكتب وكتبت كل هذه الكلام لشئ فى نفس يعقوب دا شئ ثاني

مزمل انتقد الفرق اللعب معاها المريخ ووصفها بانها ضعيفة جدا
وليه حق لانه صحفي والامر الاخر مريخابي زي زيك من حقه ينتقد ما يراه هو وانت عندك الحق تكتب ما تراه انت حتى لو اختلف



لا يا صديقى 
اشهد الله اننى من أكثر عشاق المريخ المسالمين 
ولاشى فى نفسى ضد مزمل العزيز أيضا إلى قلبى 
وهذا لا يمنع ان اختلف معه ما دام المصلحة واحدة حتى وأن أبدل قناعاتي بما يكتب 
كسرة 
متابعة أكثر من خمسة عشرة عاما لكاتب كبير كمزمل تكفينى تماما لفهم ما يدور برأسه 
ولا عجب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*التحية لكل الأعضاء الذين أثروا هذا البوست بمداخلاتهم الواعية والشكر لمن اختلف معى قبل من أتفق معى فى الرأى 
كلنا فى الهم سواء
نتمنى ان نرى مريخا فى العلالى 
نختلف فيه لا عليه 
ودمتم
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*تسلم يا دكتور وليس غريب عنك هذا الذوووق الرفيع وادب الحوار 
   فعلا في الهم سوي والمقصد ان نري مريخ يحصد الذهب 
     تسلم يا غالي 
*

----------

